# Tivo Bolt will not wake up from Standby



## superflysocal (Nov 26, 2009)

I am wondering if people are still having these issues. I have a Bolt (non-vox) connected to a toshiba LED tv with HDMI. I usually put the bolt on standby by going through the menu. When I wake it back up i get no signal (the tv even says no signal). No sound. The only way to get out of this is change input on tv to the Roku, then change back to input to Tivo. This use to not happen with a tivo mini that use to be connected to the same tv. I have tried pressing live tv or channel up to turn it on, but nothing. I have tried disabling HDMI-CEC ont he TV and still no working. I have tried turning TV on first then Tivo and vice versa. i don't have this issue with Tivo premiere 4 connected to a projector and tivo Roamio connected to Samsung TV, just this tivo Bolt. Any further suggestions?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't use Standby. Please.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Don't use Standby. Please.


Please explain. I'm a brand new Bolt user and Standby seems logical. Has this been problematic for others?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tiger62 said:


> Please explain. I'm a brand new Bolt user and Standby seems logical. Has this been problematic for others?


It has been a problem. Not all HDMI ports are equal. If Standby works and you feel good using it then do it. If it causes problems then don't do it.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> It has been a problem. Not all HDMI ports are equal. If Standby works and you feel good using it then do it. If it causes problems then don't do it.


Thanks. It doesn't seem to be a problem...yet. ;-)


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

superflysocal said:


> I am wondering if people are still having these issues. I have a Bolt (non-vox) connected to a toshiba LED tv with HDMI. I usually put the bolt on standby by going through the menu. When I wake it back up i get no signal (the tv even says no signal). No sound. The only way to get out of this is change input on tv to the Roku, then change back to input to Tivo. This use to not happen with a tivo mini that use to be connected to the same tv. I have tried pressing live tv or channel up to turn it on, but nothing. I have tried disabling HDMI-CEC ont he TV and still no working. I have tried turning TV on first then Tivo and vice versa. i don't have this issue with Tivo premiere 4 connected to a projector and tivo Roamio connected to Samsung TV, just this tivo Bolt. Any further suggestions?


For me, the number Keys 1 through 0 will get the machine out of standby. No other Keys seem to do it


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tiger62 said:


> Please explain. I'm a brand new Bolt user and Standby seems logical. Has this been problematic for others?


An issue some people will mention is the extra wear-and-tear on the hard drive from standby (where the hard drive spins down), combined with the lesser energy savings (although it still is real and counts); also, buffers aren't filled during standby. But there's a debate.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikeguy said:


> An issue some people will mention is the extra wear-and-tear on the hard drive from standby (where the hard drive spins down), combined with the lesser energy savings (although it still is real and counts); also, buffers aren't filled during standby. But there's a debate.


It may be psychological but I dislike the idea that my hard drive is spinning 24/7. I feel comfortable letting it rest. We turn a computer off, don't we?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Furmaniac said:


> We turn a computer off, don't we?


Yes, every day. But my computer doesn't wake up to make recordings. I don't use suggestions but I record something every night. Since I watch TV most days, there's a six hour window where my TiVo could rest. I have never had a wakeup issue with Standby from my TiVo boxes, including the Mini.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Don't use Standby. Please.


I've never had a problem with standby with over a dozen TVs. Currently in my three setups and my GFs two setups, standby has never had a problem.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Furmaniac said:


> We turn a computer off, don't we?


only if i'm leaving town for an extended period of time, or a bad electrical storm is on the way (then i unplug, too). otherwise, my computer runs 24/7, though the monitor goes into sleep mode.

i rarely reboot the os, maybe once a week, often less, and i've followed these practices for decades without issue.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Furmaniac said:


> It may be psychological but I dislike the idea that my hard drive is spinning 24/7. I feel comfortable letting it rest. We turn a computer off, don't we?


??? turn of a computer?? No i don't. I have two that have been running 24/7/365 for years without issues. For my IP cameras and TiVo/kmttg/Plex. And my other PCs just go into standby when not being used.

My Series 3 TiVos had 1TB hard drives spinning 24/7/365 for ten years(the first consumer 1TB drives-Hitachi with five, 200GB platters) . One drive finally had an issue after ten years. The other drive was still fine. But I used the lifetime Bolt deal with them and gave my GF a couple of my Roamios in place of the S3 boxes. And kept the Bolts for myself.


----------



## superflysocal (Nov 26, 2009)

Finally found a suggestion that worked for me. Turn on TV and wait a few seconds until TV is truly on, then wake up Tivo. It's been working for me.


----------

